# Umfrage zum Thema Energie



## Adele (2 Dezember 2007)

Wie schön.... Gestern wurde ich also ausgewählt, telefonisch an einer Umfrage zu Thema Energie Teil zu nehmen, und damit eine Flugreise im Wert bis zu 100 000 Euro zu gewinnen, wie mir eine schmeichelnden Bandansage-Stimme zu vermitteln suchte. Die hoch komplizierte  Frage war, ob denn die Stromkosten in Deutschland zu hoch seien.... Kennt man ja alles schon von den vielen anderen verpassten Gewinnchancen; Telefontaste 1 drücken bei Ja und Taste 2 bei Nein .... Komisch war nur, dass der Anruftext nach der Mitteilung meiner Auswahl zunächst aufforderte, unter dem Kennwort "Energie" die Auskunftnummer 11 885 anzurufen ....

Ist inklusive deutlich lesbarem Impressum und Preis (29 Cent pro Minute) etwa hier zu finden

ht*p://w*w.11885.com/

ht*p://w*w.ciao.de/Dt_Telekom_Vermittlung_11885__125200

Soll das die Angerufenen nun in Sicherheit wiegeln, wird man möglicherweise auf eine teurere Nummer umgeleitet oder ist das nur ein Zusatzgeschäft. Beim ersten Googeln habe ich jedenfalls nichts über eine entsprechende Masche gefunden.


----------



## Franziska (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Mittels Kennwort wird man umgeleitet.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> NEU! Beratung ohne 0900-Nummer:
> 11885 wählen und Kennwort "xxxxxxx" nennen



Für die Technik gab es den Innovationspreis des Landes BW

h*tp://www.voicewebone.com/


----------



## Franziska (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Bei 11885.com unter "CallDomain suchen" lässt sich feststellen, daß das Kennwort "Energie" existiert.
Wer sich jedoch dahinter verbirgt oder die Kosten des Anrufs bleiben im Dunkeln.


----------



## Adele (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

@ Franziska

Danke für die Mühe!!!!! 

So haben also die Herrschaften doppelte Einkommenschancen; einerseits durch Tastendruck des "glücklichen Gewinners" direkt auf eine eventuell teure "Mehrwertnummer" oder durch entsprechende Umleitung darauf mittels Auskunftdienst. Das ist mal wirklich innovativ!


----------



## Franziska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Mit einer Email-Anfrage bei [email protected] bekommt man sehr schnell Antwort.


> hinter dem Kennwort „Energie“ steht nach Auskunft des Kunden ein Kontingent an Reisen die durch verschiedene Veranstalter gesponsert werden. Es ist garantiert dass jeder Anrufer auch die Reise erhält.



Glaubt noch jemand an den Weihnachtsmann ???


----------



## Adele (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Und das Spiel geht wohl weiter. Denn gestern erhielt ich wieder einen Anruf - na klar, Band - in dem sich ein Mensch mit deutlich hanseatisch gefärbtem Tonfall als Mitarbeiter einer Hamtour (oder so ähnlich) - Reiseagentur vorstellte. Der bezog sich genau auf diese Umfrage zum Thema Energie, an der ich angeblich Teil genommen habe, was natürlich nicht der Fall war, und wegen der ich angeblich eine Flugreise gewonnen hätte. Alles garniert mit viel Bla-bla und dem Hinweis, dass ich lediglich für meine Verpflegung aufkommen müsse. Und meinen Gutschein für die Reise abholen müsse. Allerdings hatte ich es zu diesem Zeitpunkt Sch......-eilig und legte auf. Deshalb weiß ich leider nicht, auf welche Weise ich den Gutschein aktivieren oder abholen sollte.


----------



## Adele (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Und in Anbetracht dessen, dass ich den Auskunft-Anbieter vorhin selbst angeschrieben habe, folgte darauf nun ein kleines Klage- und Antwort-Spiel, allerdings unter folgendem Vermerk


Diese E-Mail enthält vertrauliche und/oder rechtlich 
geschützte
Informationen. Wenn Sie nicht der richtige Adressat sind oder diese 
E-Mail irrtümlich erhalten haben, informieren Sie bitte sofort den 
Absender und vernichten Sie dieses E-Mail. Das unerlaubte Kopieren sowie die 
unbefugte
Weitergabe dieser E-Mail sind nicht gestattet.


Von daher werde ich mich vor einer Veröffentlichung erst Mal mit einem der Moderatoren beraten.

In jedem Fall betonte der Anbieter, dass er nur Auskunft und Weiterleiter sei, dass man nur an Leute vermittle, die mit Werbeanrufen einverstanden seien, dass sie natürlich Missbrauch vermeiden wollen, dass auf jeden Fall die Anrufkosten von 0, 50 Euro und bei Registrierung 1, 99 Euro i Text angesagt würden, dass ich auf jeden Fall, so ich es denn bestätigt hätte, für fünf Anrufeinheiten eine sechstägige Reise in einem Fünf-Sterne-Hotel gewonnen hätte und das dies keines der üblichen Fakes sei. Und dass mir auch bei einer Weiterleitung keine Kosten auf einen Anschluss gebucht werden könnten. Nur wenn ch aktiv anriefe, müsse mir der Tarif angesagt werden. Aber man könne mir auf Wunsch auch die Anbieter benennen. Es gebe jedoch immer wieder falsche Nummern, so dass man die Vermittlung über die 11885 untersagen werde, sollten sich die Beschwerden häufen .


Ja, bin ich denn im Märchenland gelandet, wo teure Reisen an Unbekannte verschenkt werden?

Ich habe den Auskunftinhaber eben gebeten, mir den Anbieter der "Umfrage" zu nennen. Mal sehen, ob was kommt.


----------



## Franziska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Adele schrieb:


> dass auf jeden Fall die Anrufkosten von 0, 50 Euro und bei Registrierung 1, 99 Euro i Text angesagt würden,



Woher wollen die das denn wissen, wenn sie nur "Auskunft und Weiterleiter" sind?
Und, äh, Registrierung? Und was noch?


----------



## volunteer (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Tag zusammen,

ich bin nach einem Hinweis auf antispam.de hier gelandet.
Am 1.12 (Umfrageanruf, weibliche Stimme) bzw. 10.12. ("Gewinnbenachrichtigung", männliche Stimme) wurde ich ebenfalls von diesen dubiosen Anrufen beglückt, die auf meinem AB aufgeschlagen sind. Ich hab jetzt eine Beschwerdemail mit Auskunftsbegehren nach §13a UKlaG an 11885.com geschickt und warte ab, was sich da tut. Die Anrufe hab ich jedenfalls noch gespeichert und kann im Zweifelsfall auch das Gewinnversprechen nachweisen ("Sie fliegen mit 2 Personen kostenlos ab einem deutschen Abflughafen für 7 Tage in den Mittelmeerraum und übernachten dort, ebenfalls natürlich kostenfrei,
in einem 4-Sterne-Hotel. Sie kommen lediglich für Ihre Verpflegung vor Ort auf.")


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



volunteer schrieb:


> ... kann im Zweifelsfall auch das Gewinnversprechen nachweisen...


Aus der Erinnerung oder hattest du das Gespräch aufgezeichnet?


----------



## 11885 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Hallo,

zunächst ist einmal klarzustellen das die VWO AG, Inhaber der 11885, nichts mit dem INhalt und dem Dienst des Kennwortes "Energie" zu tun hat.

Die 11885 ist eine nationale Auskunft unter der Sie wie üblich Telefonnummern und Weitervermittlung bekommen. Zusätzlich gibt es einen erweiterten Auskunftsservice auf dem Sie über Nennung des entsprechenden Schlagwortes / Kennworts weitervermittelt werden. Der Tarif muss und wird Ihnen bei Preiserhöhungen angesagt und muss durch den Anrufer bestätigt werden vor Weiterleitung. Dazu gelten strenge Regeln bei Auskunftsnummern über die Preisbezeichnung in der Bewerbung. Kunden wie die FDP, Flughafen Stuttgart, SAT1/Pro7 oder viele Radiosender nutzen die einfache Merkbarkeit der Auskunftsrufnummer verbunden mit unserem hochmodernen IVR System. Der Tarif schwankt in der Regel zwischen 0.12€ / Min bis 0,50€ / Min für diese Kennwörter.

Sie berichten über unberechtigte Anrufe - diese Beschwerde müssen Sie dann zunächst beim Inhaber des Kennwortes geltend machen. Wir nennen diesen gerne auf Anfrage.

Natürlich haben wir den Dienst im eigenen Interesse nach Eingang der Beschwerde von Adele überprüft. Märchenland gibt es nicht - aber die Reisen sind real und sind gesponsert. Durch die Registrierung entstehen Ihnen Telefonkosten von max. 10€ - das entspricht so in etwas dem Geld welches für Kaffeefahrten verlangt wird. Hier findet auch die Refinanzierung statt - durch Angebote die Ihnen im Hotel präsentiert werden. Man kann geteilter Meinung sein - aber für 10€ eine Woche Urlaub machen und ab und zu etwas Werbung auszuhalten? Letztlich ist es das was uns der Anbieter nunmehr auch schriftlich versichert hat. Auch hier wird Ihnen sicherlich der Anbieter direkt mehr Infos geben.

Gehen Sie davon aus das wir das Kennwort sofort entziehen sollte es einen Verdacht geben das der Anbieter nicht sauber arbeitet. Den Anbieter haben wir auch kontaktiert und gebeten die Telefonnummern zu übeprüfen und Ihre Beschwerden (alle 3 kommen aus diesem Thread) weitergeleitet.
Gruss, Ihre 11885


----------



## Adele (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Genau den gleichen Text wie Volunteer hatte ich auch bei meinem ersten Anruf, auch weibliche Stimme, zweiter Text genau so männliche Stimme.

Anbei der Mailverkehr mit Erlaubnis von 11885 nebst Anbieteradresse




> Sehr geehrter Herr Sxxxxxxx
> 
> Ein Mitglied der Forums Comuterbetrug.de hatte bei Ihnen wegen der
> Weitervermittlung zum Kennwort Energie nachgefragt, weil ich die eigenartige
> ...



Die Mühe von 11885  um die eigene Seriösität ist sicher lobenswert. Nur werden entsprechende Beschwerden sicher nicht an den Auskunftsdienst, sondern eher an Verbraucherzentralen oder die Polizei gehen. An den Anbieter der "Gewinne" auch nicht, denn der ist ja für den, ob des "Gewinns" erfreuten, Anrufer  gar nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Franziska (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



11885 schrieb:


> ---  unserem hochmodernen IVR System. Der Tarif schwankt in der Regel zwischen 0.12€ / Min bis 0,50€ / Min für diese Kennwörter.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Tarife gehen *bis 1,99 €*  (z.B. Astro, Stratego ...)


----------



## volunteer (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aus der Erinnerung oder hattest du das Gespräch aufgezeichnet?



Wie gesagt, die Anrufe schlugen auf meinem AB auf. Und da sind sie immer noch gespeichert. Ich habe insbesondere beim ersten "Umfrageanruf" daher auch keinerlei Taste gedrückt oder sonstwie reagiert. Hat den Anrufautomaten aber nicht weiter gestört.

Ich werde jetzt wohl einen T5F an den Betreiber des Kennworts Energie schicken. Insbesondere der Nachweis der Freigabe meiner Nummer für Werbeanrufe interessiert mich...

Falls die '11885' hier weiter mitliest:
- Werbeanrufe, denen niemand zugestimmt hat
- Anonymität der anrufenden Seite, lediglich ein Postfach wird genannt
- "Gewinne" ohne Teilnahme an irgendwas
- Mehrwertnummern zwecks Registrierung, ohne dass der Belästigte weiss, was sich dahinter verbirgt und welche Gegenleistung er dafür erhält.

Wenn *das* alles seriös klingt, fress ich einen Besen.


----------



## Franziska (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



			
				11885 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn Sie sich registrieren wollen 1.99/ Min.


Für was denn bitteschön ?
Für die Benutzung der 11885 ?
Für regelmäßige Werbeanrufe ?


----------



## 118xx (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



11885 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zunächst ist einmal klarzustellen das die VWO AG, Inhaber der 11885, nichts mit dem INhalt und dem Dienst des Kennwortes "Energie" zu tun hat.


Wieso nichts zu tun? Immerhin stellen Sie dem Anbieter Ihre Rufnummer zur Verfügung.
Falls Sie inhaltliche Einwendungen meinen ist es auch nicht so einfach wie früher. In den goldenen Zeiten der Mehrwertanbieter konnte der Betreiber gestützt auf die ältere BGH-Rechtsprechung immer sagen" Wir erbringen nur die technische Dienstleistung (und wollen das Geld) mit dem Wirken der Dienstbetreiber haben wir nichts zu tun". Diese absurde Rechtsprechung ist zum Glück seit BGH III ZR 58/06 Geschichte:


			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> muss sich der Teilnehmernetzbetreiber die im Verhältnis des Kunden zu dem Drittanbieter bestehenden Einwendungen der Kunden aus dem Mehrwertdienstverhältnis entgegenhalten lassen.


 Bei der Frage ob eine Zahlungspflicht besteht muss sich die VWO AG also sehr wohl Einwendungen entgegen halten lassen. 



			
				11885 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 11885 ist eine nationale Auskunft unter der Sie wie üblich Telefonnummern und Weitervermittlung bekommen. Zusätzlich gibt es einen erweiterten Auskunftsservice auf dem Sie über Nennung des entsprechenden Schlagwortes / Kennworts weitervermittelt werden.


 Da habe ich meine Zweifel, in den Zuteilungrichtlinien heißt es:


> Auskunftsdienste im Sinne dieser Regeln sind bundesweit jederzeit telefonisch vorwahlfrei erreichbare Informationsdienste, die *ausschließlich* der Weitergabe von Rufnummer, Name, Anschrift und zusätzlichen Angaben von Telekommunikationsnutzern dienen........
> Die Weitervermittlung zu einer erfragten Rufnummer kann Bestandteil des Auskunftsdienstes sein.


Ob diese Weitervermittlungsklausel das ganze Keywordgeschäft und die damit m.E. verbundene Ausheblungen der 0900 Regeln deckt halte ich für fraglich. 
Immerhin kann die 11885 zum Wort "Energie" eine Rufnummer mitteilen nämlich die 09005102902072. Die wird -in gekürzter Form- aber wiederum von der VoiceWebOne AG betrieben 


			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 102902 Diensteanbieter:VoiceWebOne AG





> Der Tarif muss und wird Ihnen bei Preiserhöhungen angesagt und muss durch den Anrufer bestätigt werden vor Weiterleitung.


Ich habe mich nicht weiterverbinden lassen, wäre im Falle der Weitervermittlung  wenn* keine *Preiserhöhung erfolgt  eine Tarifansage erfolgt? Wie wird der Preis eigentlich Vertragsbestandteil(zu meiner Auffassung habe ich ein paar Urteile unter meinem Nick veröffentlicht).


> Dazu gelten strenge Regeln bei Auskunftsnummern über die Preisbezeichnung in der Bewerbung.


Welche Rechtsfolge hat denn ein Verstoss gegen die Regeln? 


> Letztlich ist es das was uns der Anbieter nunmehr auch schriftlich versichert hat.


 Lassen Sie sich doch aus Jux und Dollerei mal ein paar Anruferlaubnisse zu Werbezwecken zeigen.

Gruss
118xx


----------



## Franziska (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

@11885
Und warum kann man auf der Website die "CallDomain" "Energie" suchen und finden, aber *ohne jegliche Auskunft zum Betreiber und ohne Kostenhinweis* ???


----------



## Adele (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Gerade sah ich, dass es tatsächlich ein Reisebüro namens Hantour mit Sitz in Berlin gibt. Ob es allerdings das ist, welches mit dem "Anbieter" der "Gewinne" identisch ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Nicht desto Trotz halte ich diese Reisegewinnversprechen für unlauter. Dem Anrufer dürfte wohl nicht sofort klar sein, dass ihn kein gemütlicher Urlaub erwartet, sondern eine mehrtägige Werbeveranstaltung, die er auch  wegen der voraussichtlich großen Entfernung zum Heimatort auch nicht einfach verlassen kann, so er nicht bereit ist, zusätzlich eine teure Heimreise zu bezahlen. Der vermeindliche Gewinner dürfte also an einem, nicht vorher genannten "Land im Mittelmeerraum" in einem ebenfalls im Vorfeld nicht genannten Hotel wie in einem Käfig fest sitzen, wo er sich zudem selbst um seine Verpflegung kümmern muss. Und falls das Hotel an einem eher abgegenen Ort liegt, ist der Gast auf die Hotelkost angewiesen, was zunächt mal den Hotelier freut. Und dass er nur, wie 11885 meint, ein Bisschen Werbung über sich ergehen lassen muss, kann ich auch nicht so wirklich glauben. Auch die Reise mit einem so genannter Billigflieger und die Unterbringung in einem angeblichen Vier-Sterne-Hotel kostet Geld. Und es müssen ja nicht nur wieder die Investitionen heraus gewirtschaftet werden, sondern es soll bei Kaffeefahrten auch noch ordentlich Gewinn fließen. Ob denn eine solche Veranstaltung seriös ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, denn mehr als genug wurde über die, teils sehr agressiven, Methoden berichtet, mit denen die Veranstalter von Kaffeefahrten versuchen, ihre gewöhnlich überteuerte Ware an die Teilnehmer zu bringen.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Adele schrieb:


> Gerade sah ich, dass es tatsächlich ein Reisebüro namens Hantour mit Sitz in Berlin gibt. Ob es allerdings das ist, welches mit dem "Anbieter" der "Gewinne" identisch ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Wenn es das wäre, wäre es ein sehr kleines Reisebüro. Außer dem Eintrag in zwei Listen mit 
Adresse und Telefon/Faxnummer gibt es keine einzige weitere Information.
bei Antispam hat auch jemand zu  diesem Anruf gepostet
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=133809


----------



## Adele (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Was Witziges.

Eben rief ich bei dem, von 11885 als Anbieter der Gewinne angegebenen, Werbeagentur in Hamburg an, um mich über den unerwünschten Werbeanruf zu beschweren. Nur schien meine Gespraechspartnerin am anderen Ende der Strippe nichts von einer derartigen Gewinnspiel-Aktion zu wissen und wirkte ziemlich irritiert und glaubwuerdig. Meinte allerdings es gebe noch eine weitere Firma namens p2m, aber neben vielen anderen p2m´ s taucht eigentlich nur noch ein Berliner Ingeneurbüro auf. Sie wollte jedenfalls genau wissen, worum es ginge, um es weiter zu leiten. Der Einfachheit halber habe ich ihr den Link zu diesem Thread geschickt, in dem ja eigentlich alle Informatinen stehen. Mal sehen, was passiert und es sich hierbei nicht doch um den "Anbieter" handelt.


----------



## Franziska (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Die sind auch eher für SMS, MMS und Videos zuständig.

h*tp://w*w.handystoff.de/


----------



## Adele (13 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

nach einem Hinweis von Franziska


 jaginforum.de/werbeforum  vom gleichen Anbieter

Darin mit das Angebot eines Werbeforum-Mitglied an, Geld mit verschickten SMS zu verdienen, 60 Cent pro SMS ab 1000 verschickten SMS..... Wohl Flirt-SMS oder so - mit dem Wissen als Basis, dass sowohl immer mehr Menschen Singles als auch Internet und Handys auf dem Vormarsch sind.
So so, Klingt ja fast nach Spam und als wäre die Agentur sehr "geschäftstüchtig". Aber wenn die  es sind, die die Werbeanrufe tätigen, dann kriegen die auch mit, dass ihnen jemand auf die Finger guckt. Ob es was bringt, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Adele (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Also, ich hatte besagte Hamburger Agentur um Antwort gebeten, falls sie nicht für diese Energie-Umfrage nebst Reisegewinn-Mitteilungen verantwortlich ist. Eine Antwort ist allerdings noch nicht bei mir eingetrudelt. Auch, wenn eine Werbeagentur „nur“ eine Zwischenstation ist, die mit solchen, ja wohl unlauteren, Telefonaktionen die Angerufenen zu Verkaufsveranstaltungen der eigentlichen Veranstaltern im Hintergrund lockt, macht sie sich damit mit verantwortlich. Die bereits angesprochenen Fakten wie Werbeanrufe ohne Einwilligung kommen noch dazu. 

Zum Thema Betrug mit Gewinnzusagen habe ich eine Liste unseriöser Gewinn-Anbieter gefunden, die wohl ursprünglich von der Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale stammt.

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/GewinnspieleListe.htm

und immer wieder gerne mit Vermerken kommentiert wie:  unseriös weil.... die Gewinnmitteilung nur ein Vorwand ist, die Empfänger zu einer Verkaufsveranstaltung zu locken..., oder bei gewonnenen Reisen, ...  das Hotel nicht feststeht ..., weitere Zuzahlungen für Mittag- und Abendessen sowie für Flughafengebühr erforderlich sind....,  der Veranstalter sich vorbehält, nicht vom Wohnort aus zu starten, so dass eine kostenpflichtige Anreise fällig wird....,  oder man eine teure 0900-Nummer anrufen soll ... 
gefunden in dieser homepage.

http://www.pfiffige-senioren.de/gewinnbenachrichtigung-faelle.htm#liste,     

Noch was zu Kaffeefahrten

http://www.jur-abc.de/cms/index.php?id=695

Insofern werde ich den Hinweis auf diese unerwünschten Werbeaanrufe und den Link zu diesem Thread einfach mal an die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale schicken.


----------



## Adele (14 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Mein Schreiben an die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg, wo ja auch die angeblich voeliig unbeteigte, aber dennnoch von 11885 als Anbieter angegebener Ansprechprtner, seinen Sitz hat.   

An die Verbraucherzentrale.

Wieder einmal sind angebliche Umfragen zum Thema Energie mit ausgeprochen 
schlicht gestrickten Fragen im Umlauf, die mit Reisen in ein nicht naeher 
genanntes Land im Mittelmeerraum locken, was sich letztlich als Karren zu 
Werbeverkaufsveranstaltung a la Kaffeefahrt herausstellte.

Wie auch Andere bekam ich am 1. Dezember einen von mir nicht erlaubten Anruf 
per Bandansage,  die mich aufforderte, an einer Umfrage zum Thema Energie 
Teil zu nehmen und damit eine Flugreise im Wert bis zu 100 000 Euro zu 
gewinnen. Ich drueckte als gewarntes Mitglied des Forums www.computerbetrug.de 
natuerlich keine Tasten. Interessant war, dass der Anbieter auf den 
Auskunftsdienst 11885 verwies, der unter dem Kennwort Energie die 
Weiterleitung zu naeheren Informationen uebernimmt, und, wie es aussieht, 
ueber eine Premium-Nummer aus de 0900-Bereich. 

Obwohl ich in keinster Weise aktiv zustimmte, kam mehrere Tage darauf ein 
weiterer Anruf, in dem sich ein ensch mit hanseatisch gefaerbten Tonfall als 
Mitarbeiter des Reisebueros hantours oder so aehnlich ausgab und sich genau 
auf diese Umfrage zu Thema Energie bezog,. Diese Bandansage habe ich mir 
wegen einer gewissen Eile nicht bis zum Ende angehoert.

Im Rahmen meiner Recherchen beim Auskunftsdienst 11885 verwies mich der 
entsprechende Ansprechpartner auf den Anbieter der Auskunftnumer, naemlich 
die Hamburger p2m-Werbeagentu - Adresse finden Sie im beiliegenden Link - . 
Als ich dort anrief, um zu erfahren, wann ich denn eine Erlaubnis fuer  
Werbeanrufe gegeben habe, klang meine Ansprechpartnerin Fr. B(...) - 
vermutlich  Sekretaerin odr Call-Center-Mitarbeiterin - recht irritiert, Sie 
wollte jedenfals genaue Daten, die sie weiter leiten koennte. Auf eine Bitte, 
mich zu informieren fuer den Fall, dass diese, von der 11885 als Gewinnspiel- 
Anbieter angegebenen Agentur   nichts it den unerwuenschten Anrufenn zu 
tunhat, erhielt ich bislang keine Antwort.

Den bisherigen Vorgang nebst entsprechender Adresse finden Sie hier 


http://forum.compputerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50174

Unklar ist mir dabei allerdings, ob die in Hamburg agierende Werbeagentur p2m 
oder das in Berlin ansaessige Reisebuero  hantours die eigentlichen 
Veranstalter oder das Ganze eine gewinnreiche Kooperation ist. 


Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Adele W. Wixxxxxx

Autorin , Mitglied des Forums www.computerbetrug.de und Freie Journalistin


----------



## Adele (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Mal ganz ohne Kommentar die heute eingegangene Antwort von p2m


Liebe Frau Wxxxxx,

wir haben mit dem "Werbeanruf-Gewinnspiel" nichts zu tun. Es gibt mehrere
Firmen, die 'p2m' oder aber 'pmm' heißen, daher lassen Sie sich am besten
die vollständige Adresse der Firma geben, die für dieses Gewinnspiel, bzw.
für die Kurzwahl verantwortlich ist.

Viel Erfolg und liebe Grüße

Mxxxx Bxxxx


p2m GmbH & Co. KG
Amsinckstr. 69
20097 Hamburg


----------



## Franziska (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



			
				p2m GmbH & Co. KG schrieb:
			
		

> ... die vollständige Adresse der Firma ...





			
				VoiceWebOne AG schrieb:
			
		

> p2m GmbH & Co. KG
> Amsinckstr. 69
> 20097 Hamburg



Verwechslung dürfte da wohl schwer möglich sein. Ist wohl eher gezielte Falschinformation.
Fragt sich nur von wem?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Adele schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere
> Firmen, die 'p2m' oder aber 'pmm' heißen


Interessanter Hinweis...
schau mal hier


> HRB 65054 - 13.08.2002
> "*pmm product meets media*" Agentur für Werbung und Unterhaltungsdienste GmbH, Hamburg, (Grimm 12 20457 Hamburg) Geschäftsführer: Cz*, J*, Kaufmann, Hamburg. Geändert, nun: Geschäftsführer: R*, J*, Hamburg, *03.04.1966.


...
und kuckste hier



> *HRB 85687 - 30.07.2003*
> Hahne Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH,
> Hamburg, (Amsinckstr. 69 20097 Hamburg) Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 01.07.2003 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in den §§ 1 (Firma), 2 (Gegenstand) und 3 beschlossen. Neue Firma: *p2m product to media Agentur für Werbung und Unterhaltungsdienste GmbH.* Neuer Unternehmensgegenstand: die Schaffung von Medienkontakten für Produkte jedweder Art, insbesondere die Darstellung von Produkten auf allen Medien. Ausgeschieden Geschäftsführer: Dr. med. H*, R*, Hamburg, *xxx Bestellt Geschäftsführer: Cz*, J*, Hamburg, *xxx; R*, J*, Hamburg, *xxx, jeweils einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen.



--> hier und noch hier und dann hier (das muss man jetzt noch ordnen, sorry)
[...]


----------



## Adele (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Das mit der Falschinformation habe ich mich auch inzwischen gefragt. Deshalb habe Frau Bxxxx von p2m auch zurueck geschrieben und Herrn Rxxxx zitiert, der mir ja genau diese Hamburger Agentur als Anbieter offerierte. Sollte p2m tatsaechlich nichts mit den unerwünschten Werbeanrufen zu tun haben, sollten deren Macher ein berechtigtes Interesse an den Tag legen, gegen, für sie eventuell geschäftsschädigenden, Falschinformationen vorzugehen. Obwohl andererseits die Gestaltung der lästigen, per Post eingehenden, "Einladungen" zu Kaffeefahrten dem Ideenreichtum von Werbeagenturen zu verdanken sind.........


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Die Welt ist ohnehin klein... Schau Dir mal den "player" im Jagin an, der dort für die p2m aufgetreten ist. Der gibt (es dürfte schon derselbe sein) als Tätigkeitsfeld an "Interims Management, Branche: Internet, Telekommunikation, Mobile, Vertrieb, Marketing, Business Development, Internet Payment, Mobile Payment, Identity Management, Audiotex, Mehrwertdienste, Service-Rufnummern, IVR" und arbeitet als eine Art "Interims Manager". Er war schon bei namhaften Firmen tätig, da schwelgen alte Forenhasen in Erinnerungen... Talkline, Ina Germany, Coolspot, Mainpean 
Er kennt auch die Frau, die nicht Heike heisst. Die wird sich aber wohl darum kümmern, wer sie da warum ins Spiel gebracht hat...
-----------------------
Noch eine Anekdote zur 11885:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/2238-1.html
*[edit (18/12/07, 15:50): Bei dieser Information handelt es sich um einen Fehler, Danke für die Korrektur:*


11885 schrieb:


> Der Teltarif-Link aus dem Jahre 2005 war ein Fehler von Teltarif, siehe Link hier: http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/2238-4.html


ich bitte um Entschuldigung.*]*
------------------------
und google mal nach "Energie Umfrage Reise"
http://www.oie-ag.de/generator.aspx...2007/20070911/language=de/id=495016/page.html
http://www.rwe.com/generator.aspx/i...0/language=de/id=237916/pressemitteilung.html
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11071
und jetzt... opcorn:


----------



## Adele (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Hallo Aka-Aka

Heißt "wer sie da wohl ins Spiel gebracht hat" in etwa, welcher Auskunftdienst die Adresse verpfiffen hat? Jedenfalls habe ich 11885 einfach eben noch mal angeschrieben. Und was Deine Informationen angeht klingt das sehr danach, als dass sich die Geschäfte lohnen.

Sehr geehrter Herr Rxxxx

Eine Mitarbeiterin der, von Ihnen, als Anbieter der Reisegewinne angegebenen 
Agentur, p2m aus Hamburg, die ich zuerst anrief und zudem den entsprechenden 
Link zu Computerbetrug-Forum schickte, schrieb, die Firma habe nichts mit den 
Gewinnanrufen zu tun und war der Meinung, ich solle mir die korrekte Adresse 
der Firma geben lassen. Siehe hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50174&page=3

Davon ausgehend, dass Sie nicht wissentlich einen falschen Ansprechpartner 
angeben, kann eine Anschrift eigentlich nicht korrekter sein. Zu den 
entsprechenden Thema hat ein erfahrenes Forenmitglied noch weitere, recht 
interessante Daten gefunden. 

Angesichts dessen, dass auf diesen Thread in relativ kurzer Zeit bisher rund 
700 Mal zugegriffen wurde, gehe ich davon aus, dass sich außer den drei 
Forenmitgliedern noch zahlreiche andere Menschen von diesen unerwünschten 
Anrufen belästigt fühlten. Letztere enthalten zudem kaum konkrete 
Informationen über Reiseziel oder Hotel, so dass der Interessent um der 
Information willen zwangsweise eine Premium-Nummer anrufen muss.


----------



## 11885 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Hallo AKA-AKA,

also wenn Sie gezielt falsche INformationen verbreiten werden wir der Sache nachgehen.

Der Teltarif-Link aus dem Jahre 2005 war ein Fehler von Teltarif, siehe Link hier: 

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/2238-4.html

Das Kennwort FDP kostet 0.12 Cent und wird seit 2 Jahren permanent zur besten Zufriedenheit abgewickelt.

In diesem Forum scheint sich eine Art Panik und Hetze breit zu machen.

Kunden der Auskunft 11885 sind Unternehmen wie der Flughafen Stuttgart, Stadwerke, Stadt Köln, Bundesministerien und Sendergruppen wie SAT1/Pro7 . sh. z.B. www.rednoseday.de etc.

Wir führen auch keine Anrufe durch sondern sind ein reiner Auskunftsdienst.

Wir behalten uns rechtliche Schritte gegen diejenigen vor die hier in der Öffentlichkeit falsche Behauptungen oder wissentlich falsche Hinweise geben.

Jederzeit geben wir schriftlich Auskunft über Inhaber von Kennwörtern sofern Sie den Eindruck haben der Dienstanbieter hat gegen ein gültiges Gesetz verstoßen damit Sie direkt Ihren Anspruch geltend machen können.

Nochmals warnen wir aber vor voreiligen Annahmen - der Anbieter des Kennwortes "Energie" hat uns die Reisen und Freigabe der OptIn nachgewiesen.

Wir sind unter [email protected] erreichbar.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



11885 schrieb:


> ...also wenn Sie gezielt falsche INformationen verbreiten werden wir der Sache nachgehen.


...das wäre auch gut so, denn somit könnte sich der Sachverhalt ordentlich klären lassen. Der mündige Bürger hat ein Recht auf Information!



11885 schrieb:


> In diesem Forum scheint sich eine Art Panik und Hetze breit zu machen.


...das wäre ihre subjektive Meinung, ich z. B. habe da eine andere und nicht wenige interessierte Leser dieses Forums dürften der wohl zustimmen.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



11885 schrieb:


> also wenn Sie gezielt falsche INformationen verbreiten werden wir der Sache nachgehen.
> 
> Der Teltarif-Link aus dem Jahre 2005 war ein Fehler von Teltarif, siehe Link hier:
> 
> ...


Die Damen und Herren verantwortlichen von TelTarif werden zur Verfügung stehen, wenn Sie den (angeblichen) Falschinformationen dort nachgehen. Ansonsten haben Sie ja durch Ihren Link (hier wiederholt) eine Gegeninformation platziert.



11885 schrieb:


> In diesem Forum scheint sich eine Art Panik und Hetze breit zu machen.


"Panik" lässt sich nicht bestreiten. Im Zweifel liegt dies daran, dass viele schwarze Schafe die neuen Medien für Trickbetrügereien, Nepp, Bauernfängerei etc. nutzen. Dieses Forum hat sich jenem verschrieben, wird hierfür gefunden - und ist dann halt eine der Zentralanlaufstellen für alle Bürger nebst derer Panik.

"Hetze" streite ich ab.



11885 schrieb:


> Kunden der Auskunft 11885 sind Unternehmen wie der Flughafen Stuttgart, Stadwerke, Stadt Köln, Bundesministerien und Sendergruppen wie SAT1/Pro7 . sh. z.B. www.rednoseday.de etc.
> 
> Wir führen auch keine Anrufe durch sondern sind ein reiner Auskunftsdienst.
> 
> Wir behalten uns rechtliche Schritte gegen diejenigen vor die hier in der Öffentlichkeit falsche Behauptungen oder wissentlich falsche Hinweise geben.


Ihr gutes Recht. Wobei Ihnen dann die hier Verantwortlichen sogar helfen, wenn hier falsche Behauptungen oder wissentlich falsche Hinweise vorkommen - die handelnden Moderatoren und Admins verhindern solches nämlich eigentlich sehr erfolgreich seit Jahren.

Abschließend darf ich darauf hinweisen, dass Ihre Personenstellung aktuell hier nicht erklärt ist - welchen Bezug zur 11885 haben Sie, dass Sie für jene Ankündigungen / Erklärungen abgeben?


----------



## Adele (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Liest sich, als wäre es der Chef selbst...

Anbei die Antwort, die ich erhielt. Man bilde sich seine eigene Meinung

Hallo,

das Kennwort Energie wurde verschwindend gering weitervermittelt so dass 
sich der die ganze Aufregung ohnehin nicht lohnt.

Der Inhaber der Calldomain wurde Ihnen korrekt benannt.

Unabhängig davon - wenn der Tarif korrekt angesagt wird ist es doch die freie Entscheidung jedes einzelnen Menschen ob er anrufen will oder nicht. Es muss dann die Leistung sichergestellt sein - also die Reise. Manche finden das prima für 12 Euro in Urlaub mit Werbung zu 
gehen und manche eben nicht. Es ist prima das Sie sich gleich an uns gewandt haben - wir haben inhaltlich mit dem Dienst nichts zu tun und können ja nicht alle 
überprüfen. Jedoch sollten Sie nicht die eigene Meinung über alle Menschen ziehen.

Es bleibt dabei - wir haben nicht mehr als 3 Beschwerden (alle aus dem gleichen Forum) bekommen und auf Ihre Mails hin haben wir den Dienst nachgefragt und die Zusage erhalten, dass jeder seine Reise erhält und eine schriftliche Garantieerklärung bekommen dass alle Telefonnummern die angerufen werden diesbezüglich Ihr Einverständnis erklärt haben.

Wir sehen daher keine Veranlassung das Kennwort zu entziehen.

Bitte halten Sie uns aber gerne auf dem Laufenden wie sich das in Ihrem Fall verhält bzw. die P2M sich äußert.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lxxxx Stexxxxx
Partner

VoiceWebOne AG


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



11885 schrieb:


> Hallo AKA-AKA,
> also wenn Sie gezielt falsche INformationen verbreiten werden wir der Sache nachgehen.
> Der Teltarif-Link aus dem Jahre 2005 war ein Fehler von Teltarif, siehe Link hier:
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/2238-4.html
> Das Kennwort FDP kostet 0.12 Cent und wird seit 2 Jahren permanent zur besten Zufriedenheit abgewickelt.





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Noch eine *Anekdote zur 11885*:
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-festnetz/2238-1.html


warum so dünnhäutig?


> In diesem Forum scheint sich eine Art Panik und Hetze breit zu machen.


Interessante Beurteilung meines Bemühens, durch sachliche Information zur Aufklärung der Unstimmigkeiten beizutragen. Die "Anekdote" war ein erkennbar außerhalb dieses Bemühens gesetzter Link mit einem gewissen Augenzwinkern. Zugegebenermaßen wurde das durch das Einfügen der Links zum Thema "Energieumfrage" etwas von dem Satz 





> und jetzt... opcorn:


 abgetrennt, der es noch deutlicher als Witz gekennzeichnet hätte. Alles klar jetzt? Also bitte: keine Panik, keine Hetze. 


> Kunden der Auskunft 11885 sind Unternehmen wie der Flughafen Stuttgart, Stadtwerke, Stadt Köln, Bundesministerien und Sendergruppen wie SAT1/Pro7 . sh. z.B. www.rednoseday.de etc.


 was wollen Sie damit sagen? Dass jemand, der seriöse Kunden hat, automatisch davor gefeit ist, sich einen "rotten apple" einzufangen?


> Wir führen auch keine Anrufe durch sondern sind ein reiner Auskunftsdienst.


...der sicherlich gemäß den Vorgaben der Regulierungsbehörde arbeitet - dann ist doch alles prima! 


> Wir behalten uns rechtliche Schritte gegen diejenigen vor die hier in der Öffentlichkeit falsche Behauptungen oder wissentlich falsche Hinweise geben.


Da die Sache mit der "Anekdote" nun geklärt ist, sehe ich hier keinen Anlass mehr für diese Drohung. Hier hat niemand ein Problem damit, Fehler einzugestehen und zu korrigieren. Ich bin jedoch wirklich verwundert über Ihr forsches Auftreten. 


> Jederzeit geben wir schriftlich Auskunft über Inhaber von Kennwörtern sofern Sie den Eindruck haben der Dienstanbieter hat gegen ein gültiges Gesetz verstoßen damit Sie direkt Ihren Anspruch geltend machen können.


Genau das ist geschehen und genau das führte zu der oben geschilderten Verwirrung. Es dürfte in Ihrem Interesse liegen, diese Verwirrung aufzuklären, sodass ich festhalten möchte, dass wir hier alle dieselben Ziele verfolgen. 


> Nochmals warnen wir aber vor voreiligen Annahmen - der Anbieter des Kennwortes "Energie" hat uns die Reisen und Freigabe der OptIn nachgewiesen.


Das wird der Anbieter den Betroffenen erklären müssen, wenn denn geklärt ist, wer der Anbieter ist. Wenn _der Anbieter des Kennwortes "Energie"_ die Hamburger Firma ist, wird *sie* den Betroffenen zu erklären haben, was Sache ist. Wo ist da ein Problem?

Ich habe mich sehr ausführlich geäußert, um Ihnen zu verdeutlichen, dass hier niemand das geringste Interesse daran hat, Hetze zu betreiben.

P.S.:
Die Informationen unter 





> und google mal nach "Energie Umfrage Reise"


sollen keineswegs als Aussage verstanden werden, da _gäbe_ es eine (nachzeichenbare) Beziehung - aber dass eine Beziehung _denkbar_ wäre, ist unumstritten.


----------



## 11885 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Sie müssen verstehen das wir hier sensibel reagieren - denn eine Auskunftsrufnummer ist eine wertvolle Resource die wir sehr schützen müssen.

Zwar sind wir in erster Linie ein Entwicklungshaus von High End IVR Systemen (Sprachcomputer) - aber die Auskunft möchten wir weiterentwickeln zu einem umfassenden Auskunftsportal. Daher bekommen Sie aktuelle Staudienste, Wetterdienste oder eben Fluginformationen über den Mehrwertdienst Kennwort vermittelt. Den Anruftarif kann jeder Inhaber eines Kennwortes selbst festlegen.

Wir erlauben keine erotischen Angebote hinter der 11885 noch betreiben wir welche - wir leider viele im Markt die dann auch oft 6-7 118xer Rufnummern betreiben. Einzig zwei seriöse Astrodienste nutzen die Weitervermittlung der Auskunft da es sicher auch Vorteile aus der Merkbarkeit einer Auskunftsrufnummer und eines Namens ergibt - quasi ein Vanity zum sprechen und nicht zum Tippen auf der Tastatur. Tarife werden immer angesagt und kommuniziert - zudem betreiben wir ein Limit Management das auch bei einem hochpreisigen Dienst eine zu hohe Telefonrechnung sicherheitshalber verbietet. 

Hier schreibt auch einer der Gesellschafter - da wir grundsätzlich jeden Anrufer ernst nehmen wollen und Aufklärung betreiben.

Das kurz zur Erklärung warum es uns immens wichtig ist das wir nicht mit in unsaubere Dinge hineingezogen werden und wir dann auch "dünnhäutig" reagieren.

Gleichwohl werden wir als Auskunft wenn wir uns wirklich einmal einen "roten Appel" eingefangen haben die Telefongebühren rückerstatten. Sollte also jemand von Ihnen angerufen haben und bekäme z.B. seine Reise nicht holen wir uns die Gebühren vom Anbieter und nicht von Ihnen. Das dürfen Sie gerne im Falle des Falles vorlegen.

Wir gehen aber nach wie vor davon aus das der Anbieter korrekt arbeitet und nur 3-4 Ausrutscher passiert sind (für die wir ja bekanntlich auch nichts können ausser jetzt ganz genau hinzusehen).

Grundsätzlich finde ich es aber nicht ok hier im Forum persönliche E-Mails ohne Nachfrage und Freigabe hineinzustellen.


----------



## Adele (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

@11885

Sehr geehrter Herr Stxxxx

Der letzte Satz ging ja wohl an mich, entspricht aber nicht den Tatsachen. Denn wenn Sie den Thread wirklich gelesen haben, werden Sie auch die Erlaubnis Ihres Kollegen Herrn Rudxxxx  finden, den ich zuvor um diese Erlaubnis gebeten habe, den Mailverkehr im Forum zu veroeffentlichen, da man seitens der 11885 nichts zu verbergen habe und es scheinbar auch nicht tut.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50174&page=2 

 Dass diese letzten Mail von einer anderen Person als meinem bisherigen Ansprechpartner geschrieben wurde, ist mir erst später aufgefallen und es lag sicher nicht in meinem Interesse, Sie zu kompromittieren.

Nicht desto Trotz kann ich Ihre eher lockere Ansicht zu diesem "Thema Energie" nicht wirklich verstehen. Bei den Gewinnanrufen wird ja nicht mit offenen Karten gespielt, wie es zum Beispiel ansatzweise bei den schriftlichen "Einladungen" zu diversen "Ausflügen" der Fall ist, bei denen zumindest gewöhnlich der Hinweis auf eine Informations- oder Werbeveranstaltung vorhanden ist. Ich verweise noch einmal auf die, von der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg veröffentlichten und auch in diesem Thread notierten, Liste der unseriösen Anbieter und auf die, hier ebenfalls notierten Kriterien, die ein Angebot unseriös machen.

http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteRecht/GewinnspieleListe.htm


Adele


----------



## volunteer (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



11885 schrieb:


> der Anbieter des Kennwortes "Energie" hat uns die [...] Freigabe der OptIn nachgewiesen.



Da würde mich aber sehr interessieren, wie dieser "Nachweis" ausgesehen hat, denn ich habe definitiv niemals eine derartige Zustimmung per OptIn erteilt.

Mir gegenüber scheint der Anbieter es mit einem Nachweis auch nicht so genau zu nehmen, ein Auskunftsbegehren nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz blieb bis heute jedenfalls unbeantwortet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Adele schrieb:


> ...Ihre eher lockere Ansicht zu diesem "Thema Energie" nicht wirklich verstehen...


[ironie]Nuja, so schafft man Referenzen.[/ironie]


----------



## Adele (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Mal ganz naiv gefragt:  Wenn ich einem Online-Versender, wie z. B. einem Buchverlag oder dem ADAC die Erlaubnis gebe, mir regelmäßig dessen Newsletter zu senden und ihm auch eine Telefonnummer hinterlege, gilt dann diese Freigabe nur für den besagten Verlag oder werden meine eingegebenen Daten als allgemeine Freigabe  für Werbezwecke betrachtet und ohne mein Wissen fröhlich hin und her gehandelt?


----------



## Franziska (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Beispiel ADAC:



> ADAC, AGB Newsletter
> 
> 1. Die Registrierung für den ADAC-Newsletter erfolgt durch das sogenannte Double-Opt-In-Verfahren.
> ....
> 6. Mit der Registrierung (s.1.) durch das Double-Opt-In-Verfahren willigen Sie weiterhin ein, dass Ihnen der ADAC e.V. und seine Tochtergesellschaften per E-Mail-Angebote und weitere Informationen zusenden dürfen.



Die anderen dürften ähnlich verfahren.


----------



## Adele (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Ein Netzwerk. Fein. Aber gibt es nicht gewisse Unterschiede zwischen newsletter und dubiosem Gewinnspiel?


----------



## Franziska (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Bei dubiosen Gewinnspielen klickt man *gleichzeitig* mit den AGB das *Werbeeinverständnis* an.

Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:


> Meine Angaben innerhalb des Projektes dürfen bei Zustimmung vom Veranstalter des Projektes (Intxxx AG xxx TT B Road, DD - U A E P.O. Box: xxx, Dub**) von den Sponsoren der Aktion sowie von den beauftragten Dienstleistern für Marktforschung -für die bessere Zuordnung von bereits zu meiner Person vorhandenen Daten - sowie für interessante und günstige Angebote aus den unten genannten Branchen, die meinen erkennbaren Interessen entgegenkommen, verarbeitet und genutzt werden (Telefonmarketing, SMS Werbung, eMail-Werbung und schriftliche Werbung). Verlage, Adress- und Versandhändler, Finanz- und Telekommunikationsdienstleister, Markenartikelhersteller, Gewinn- und Glücksspiele, Reise und Tourismus, Gesundheitsvorsorge, Energieversorger, Versicherungen, Pharma- und Kosmetikunternehmen, gemeinnützige Vereinigungen, Fahrzeughersteller und -händler, Bekleidungs- und Elektronikeinzelhandel, Marktforschungsunternehmen, Berufs- und Weiterbildungsinstitute.


Sowohl bei den Seriösen als auch bei den Unseriösen folgt dann zwar der Satz


> Ihre Einwilligung können Sie jederzeit per E-Mail an [email protected] widerrufen.


Aber wenn man erstmal in der Maschinerie drin ist, dürfte es schwer sein, da wieder raus zu kommen.


----------



## volunteer (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Franziska schrieb:


> Bei dubiosen Gewinnspielen klickt man *gleichzeitig* mit den AGB das *Werbeeinverständnis* an.
> 
> Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:[...]



Derart allgemein formulierte Erklärungen sind meines Wissens nach nach deutscher Rechtssprechung unzulässig und stellen kein gültiges OptIn dar. Ich habe mal ein Urteil gelesen, in dem es sinngemäß hieß, der Verbraucher würde mit der Gültigkeit einer solchen Klausel die vollständige Kontrolle über seine persönlichen Daten verlieren, was unzumutbar und niemals in seinem Sinne sein könnte. Darüber hinaus wäre auch das gesetzlich vorgesehene Recht auf Widerruf der Werbeerlaubnis nicht mehr durchsetzbar, wenn *eine* Genehmigung ausreicht, um eine Weitergabe der Daten in alle Himmelsrichtungen zu erlauben. Kurz zusammengefasst hiess es da, dass eine Werbeerlaubnis immer nur für einen ganz konkreten Fall (einen genau definierten Newsletter etc.) erteilt werden kann.

Ich müsste den genauen Wortlaut und die Quelle dieses Urteils noch mal raussuchen, werde das dann hier einstellen.


----------



## Franziska (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Ich glaube Dir ja, daß das unzulässig ist.
Aber die, von denen wir hier schreiben, nehmen das in ihre AGB auf und *handeln *danach.


----------



## volunteer (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Franziska schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir ja, daß das unzulässig ist.
> Aber die, von denen wir hier schreiben, nehmen das in ihre AGB auf und *handeln *danach.



Wenn sie aufgrund ungesetzlicher AGBs handeln, ist das aber *deren* Problem. Zumindest dann, wenn man ihnen auf die Schliche kommt und es ihnen nachweisen kann. Gerade deshalb bin ich ja so auf den "Nachweis" der Zustimmung zu Werbeanrufen von p2m gespannt.

Generell werden den Leuten solche Klauseln untergeschoben, weil die überwiegende Mehrheit einfach ihre Rechte nicht kennt und sich mit einem Hinweis auf eine derartige "Zustimmung" dann zufrieden gibt. Die Werber verschaffen sich ein Alibi, das löchrig ist wie ein schweizer Käse, aber trotzdem beim Verbraucher seinen Zweck erfüllt.


----------



## Adele (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

@Franziska

Dumm nur, dass ich bislang noch an keinem Internet-Gewinnspiel Teil genomen habe. Die letzten "Gewinnspiele" waren Kreuzworträtsel in zwei Apotheken-Zeitschriften, die ich per Mail verschickte. Da hatte ich dann Ewigkeiten nichts von gehört. Bis mir dann vor wenigen Monaten zu einem Erstaunen zum ersten Mal die Newsletter von Ratgeber Gesund, einer Apothekenzeitung erhielt....  Bei ADAC, Tschibo, Plus, Weltbild oder Jokers kann ich lt. laufender Newslettern jedezeit und speziell auf diese Anbieter bezogen, umgehend die kostenlosen Abonneents kündigen. Nur nicht bei GMX, über die meine E-Mails laufen. Und ansonsten sind meine Daten, schon um meiner Jobs wegen, im Netz verteilt.


----------



## Franziska (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Zu GMX sage ich nur:
Datenschutz, United .., Affi**ate.

Schicke Dir PN.


----------



## Franziska (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



Adele schrieb:


> kam mehrere Tage darauf ein weiterer Anruf, in dem sich ein Mensch mit hanseatisch gefaerbten Tonfall als Mitarbeiter des Reisebueros hantours oder so aehnlich ausgab und sich genau auf diese Umfrage zu Thema Energie bezog,.



Ob es sich wohl um H&H TUR Touristik handeln könnte?

Ist bei Antispam ist in Verbindung mit Werbeanrufen und Reisegutschein aufgetaucht. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17891


----------



## volunteer (12 März 2008)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Ich wurde heute erneut beglückt:

"Dr. Peter Wenger" von der Rechtsabteilung des _[undeutlich]_ Reiseservice machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ihr Kundenservice mich bereits angeschrieben habe, weil für mich eine kostenlose Flugreise für 2 Personen in den Mittelmeerraum hinterlegt worden ist. Da ich die bislang nicht abgeholt habe, könne ich mich jetzt per Druck auf die Taste '5' registrieren lassen usw, usf, blahblahblahblah...:wall: Wiederum sollte ich die 11885 anrufen, um meine Reise einzulösen, diesmal mit dem Stichwort "Flugreise".

Nach Recherechen des Hamburgischen DS-Beauftragten steckte hinter der ursprünglichen Aktion die
Mobile Media Marketing LTD
Rathelbeckstr. 372
40627 Düsseldorf
Man hatte mir zugesichert, meine Daten für Werbezwecke zu sperren.
Wenn die jetzt wieder dahinter stecken, gibts Lack. Anfrage bzgl. der 11885 ist raus.


----------



## pandaeisi (26 März 2008)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*



volunteer schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute erneut beglückt:
> 
> "Dr. Peter Wenger" von der Rechtsabteilung des _[undeutlich]_ Reiseservice machte mich darauf aufmerksam, dass ihr Kundenservice mich bereits angeschrieben habe, weil für mich eine kostenlose Flugreise für 2 Personen in den Mittelmeerraum hinterlegt worden ist. Da ich die bislang nicht abgeholt habe, könne ich mich jetzt per Druck auf die Taste '5' registrieren lassen usw, usf, blahblahblahblah...:wall: Wiederum sollte ich die 11885 anrufen, um meine Reise einzulösen, diesmal mit dem Stichwort "Flugreise".
> 
> Anfrage bzgl. der 11885 ist raus.


Moin zusammen!

Komme auch über antispam hier her.
Gleicher Dre** bei mir hier.
Bei mir wollte er ne Bestätigung mit "JA", un dann den Anruf bei 11885 mit "Flugreise"
Dachte wenn ich mal mit "JA" bestätige hab ich erstmal Ruhe, aber Pustekuchen, der Bot ruft natürlich ständig wieder an... 

Hab mir erlaub das mal zu kopieren und (abgewandelt) dort hinzuschicken:


> Letztverantwortlicher Betreiber gemäß §13a UKlaG
> 
> Ich bitte Sie um eine Auskunft gemäß §13a UKlaG. Es wurde mir ohne meine Erlaubnis telefonisch Werbung übermittelt, die mich unter Vorspiegelung möglicher Gewinne dazu animieren soll, mich bei der 11885 und dem Stichwort "Energie" zu melden.
> 
> ...


----------



## volunteer (28 März 2008)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

@pandaeisi: Hab die gleiche Anfrage an die 11885 geschickt, Antwort bekam ich dann von der

Fortel GmbH
Girmes-Kreuz-Str. 55
41564 Kaarst

die als "technischer Dienstleister" für die Durchführung der Aktion zuständig ist.
Als ladungsfähige Anschrift für den Verantwortlichen des Spams wurde mir 

Home Development Partners Ltd.
76 High Street, Newport Pagnell,
GB-Milton Keynes MK16 8AQ

ganannt, und nach allem, was ich auf antispam.de über diese "Firma" gelesen habe, kann man sich weitere Bemühungen zu denen sparen. :kotz:


----------



## pandaeisi (28 März 2008)

*AW: Umfrage zum Thema Energie*

Bei mir genau das gleiche... 
Aber schnell reagiert haben sie ja... :-D


----------

